# Dshoe's Cube Timer App out now



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Jan 4, 2010)

Dshoe's Cube Timer has been submitted to the app store and is waiting approval.

Cube Timer features:
-The ability to start the time after the release of the button, and to stop the time when the button is pressed for accurate times.
-A text box dedicated for setting an inspection time before a solve.
-A random scramble is generated before each solve.
-To generate a new scramble you can also shake your device.
-A table that records five solves and calculates your average time.
-A reset button that resets all times back to 00:00.00
-A plus 2 seconds button.


The app will go for 99 cents in the app store.

Happy Cubing!


----------



## shicklegroober (Jan 4, 2010)

iCube Timer is a StackMat like app that was released for the iPhone a while back


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 4, 2010)

How about adding inspection time? And a countdown?


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 4, 2010)

I think it should have more than 3x3 scrambles. But then again, I don't have an iPhone, so I really shouldn't care.


----------



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Jan 4, 2010)

shicklegroober said:


> iCube Timer is a StackMat like app that was released for the iPhone a while back


i was unaware of this, thanks


----------



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Jan 4, 2010)

Ryanrex116 said:


> I think it should have more than 3x3 scrambles. But then again, I don't have an iPhone, so I really shouldn't care.


Not 20 different scrambled, 20 random moves. Completely random everytime.


----------



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Jan 4, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> How about adding inspection time? And a countdown?



Thanks, I'm gonna work on this right now


----------



## shicklegroober (Jan 4, 2010)

Varying inspection times: 15, 20, 25 etc. and the ability to toggle inspection time off and on. The iCube Timer doesn't have that either, which I think would be nice.


----------



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Jan 4, 2010)

I am working on putting in a text field so the user will be able to choose the inspection time.


----------



## LewisJ (Jan 4, 2010)

Remember turtlespwn from the QJ forums? *waves*


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh, and remember to add a function to keep records please.


----------



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Jan 4, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> Remember turtlespwn from the QJ forums? *waves*



HIII! Such a small community  since when do you cube?


----------



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Jan 4, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Oh, and remember to add a function to keep records please.


 
I am still new to the iPhone SDK and I haven't decided the best route to do this so it's unlikely that it will be a feature in the first release.


----------



## LewisJ (Jan 4, 2010)

zeroxorxdiexskater said:


> LewisJ said:
> 
> 
> > Remember turtlespwn from the QJ forums? *waves*
> ...



Lucas Garron set the curse on me this summer at EPGY...since then I haven't been accomplishing a lot in the way of programming...well I guess lately I have been but for a good long while, not a chance


----------



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Jan 4, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> zeroxorxdiexskater said:
> 
> 
> > LewisJ said:
> ...


Wow nice, it's addicting to say the least haha. I haven't done a lot in programming either and quit the PSP programming scene, I have been focusing on my programming classes at school and just recently the iPhone SDK.

EDIT

first post updated with first screenshots


----------



## LewisJ (Jan 4, 2010)

I havent been in the PSP scene for a loooong time now but Ive been doing other things, as well as cubing ofc.


----------



## dbax0999 (Jan 4, 2010)

There's also cubing timer. Which to be honest couldn't be improved very much. 

But some suggestions I have are:

Make the buttons big enough to easily hit. But not too big to be accidently hit. 

Calculate averages of 12 and 5, both current and best.

BLD mode that times both memorization and execution.


----------



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Jan 4, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> I havent been in the PSP scene for a loooong time now but Ive been doing other things, as well as cubing ofc.



yea its dead anyway, i havent touched my psp in ages, what a shame =/


----------



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Jan 4, 2010)

dbax0999 said:


> There's also cubing timer. Which to be honest couldn't be improved very much.
> 
> But some suggestions I have are:
> 
> ...



i added some screenshots to the first post, those buttons are gonna be very close to the final size, i am also working on the averages, and BLD will work like the regular mode as you can start the timer when you begin memorizing.


----------



## dbax0999 (Jan 4, 2010)

Also, Multi-quote. Use it please  or people may get angry at your triple posts.

EDIT: and deleting old times is a must have


----------



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Jan 4, 2010)

dbax0999 said:


> Also, Multi-quote. Use it please  or people may get angry at your triple posts.



haha i should but i was feeling lazy


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 4, 2010)

I'd like to request that you PLEASE use proper notation for the scrambles: It's U', not Ui.

Also, if you're going to do random turns, it should be 25, if possible.


----------



## Sin-H (Jan 4, 2010)

I like my CubeTimer for Android.

</pointlessness>



Lucas Garron said:


> I'd like to request that you PLEASE use proper notation for the scrambles: It's U', not Ui.
> 
> Also, if you're going to do random turns, it should be 25, if possible.


+1


----------



## Laura O (Jan 4, 2010)

shicklegroober said:


> iCube Timer is a StackMat like app that was released for the iPhone a while back



There's also an app called "Cubing Timer" and another one called "Cube Timer"... they all work well and have a proper notation. So I don't think we really need another timer.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 4, 2010)

it's awesome. i remember trying, with a friend to make a cubetimer that is mobile frindly, but you are one step ahead


----------



## Stefan (Jan 4, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Also, if you're going to do random turns, it should be 25, if possible.


Yeah, *please* don't support bad sub-standard scrambles. It's the basis for meaningful comparison and you'd screw that up. Similarly, please don't listen to the guy asking for more than 15 seconds inspection.


----------



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Jan 4, 2010)

Notation has been fixed, I am also working on a (kind of) bug.
Since the scrambles are completely random, often i run into something like
R2 R' L L', where the moves conflict eachother. I will have that sorted out before release.



StefanPochmann said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > Also, if you're going to do random turns, it should be 25, if possible.
> ...


Thanks for the input, the user will be able to input the inspection time and be able to turn it on or off. Everyones happy


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 4, 2010)

zeroxorxdiexskater said:


> Notation has been fixed, I am also working on a (kind of) bug.
> Since the scrambles are completely random, often i run into something like
> R2 R' L L', where the moves conflict eachother. I will have that sorted out before release.


How do you generate scrambles?
I would pick a random letter then add *randomly* a 2,',nothing

that way you can check and see if the last generated letter=new one.


----------



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Jan 4, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> zeroxorxdiexskater said:
> 
> 
> > Notation has been fixed, I am also working on a (kind of) bug.
> ...


I generate a random number between 1 and 18 for each label, if the number is 1 the it show R, 2 shows R' etc. etc.

I'm just gonna have to make a check system to avoid any conflicting moves which wont be hard i just have to do it.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 4, 2010)

zeroxorxdiexskater said:


> I'm just gonna have to make a check system to avoid any conflicting moves which wont be hard i just have to do it.



What are conflicting moves?

Suggestion: Make sure your scrambler can't generate R' L R2 L


----------



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Jan 5, 2010)

what i mean by conflicting moves is it sometimes shows R R' or R2 R2, basically moves that go nowhere


----------



## dbax0999 (Jan 5, 2010)

Getting rid of R L R' is also important

Also, make sure you have to hold for a second before starting so that when people tap the screen to annoy you it does nothing.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 5, 2010)

dbax0999 said:


> Also, make sure you have to hold for a second before starting so that when people tap the screen to annoy you it does nothing.


It would be annoying to have to hold on to the screen for a second. Also, I've never heard this as a design consideration for iPhon apps. 

Anyhow, how about having to accept your time with some confirmation click/gesture, otherwise timing on?


----------



## dbax0999 (Jan 5, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> dbax0999 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, make sure you have to hold for a second before starting so that when people tap the screen to annoy you it does nothing.
> ...



Holding on for a second is no different than the red light that goes on before timing on a stackmat. Just to prevent accidental taps.

Also, make sure you can still listen to music with the app open.


----------



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Jan 5, 2010)

dbax0999 said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > dbax0999 said:
> ...



That I do not know how to do yet, although hopefully I will learn soon. Right now I am focusing on the inspection time but thank you for the idea it should be implemented before the initial release.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 5, 2010)

There is already a cube timer.....

But this one looks MUCH MUCH MUCH MUCH MUCH better! 

I will buy!


----------



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Jan 10, 2010)

hey everyone a little update, i cant get a switch to fit well on the screen for inspection time so my plan is to make it so there is a text field for how much the inspection time will be and inspection will only take effect if the time is greater than 0. Thanks for the support all


----------



## Caedus (Jan 10, 2010)

No offense, but it isn't exactly pretty. I suggest less contrasting, bright colors, and more of a coordinated, subdued color scheme.


----------



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Jan 10, 2010)

Caedus said:


> No offense, but it isn't exactly pretty. I suggest less contrasting, bright colors, and more of a coordinated, subdued color scheme.



im aware of this, im going to focus on the colors later as graphics are not my strong point, but i also dont want to pay someone to help me because this is one of my first apps

UPDATE:
The inspection time function has been successfully implemented, that was actually harder than I thought.
Also added 2 new screens


----------



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Jan 17, 2010)

After many changes the app has been sent to apple for approval
here are all the features and new screens

Cube Timer features:
-The ability to start the time after the release of the button, and to stop the time when the button is pressed for accurate times.
-A text box dedicated for setting an inspection time before a solve.
-A random scramble is generated before each solve.
-To generate a new scramble you can also shake your device.
-A table that records five solves and calculates your average time.
-A reset button that resets all times back to 00:00.00
-A plus 2 seconds button


----------



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Jan 17, 2010)

accidental double post


----------



## chrisho_pro (Jan 18, 2010)

zeroxorxdiexskater said:


> accidental double post



Please giving your app iTunes Direct link for my refer, Thanks


----------



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Jan 19, 2010)

chrisho_pro said:


> zeroxorxdiexskater said:
> 
> 
> > accidental double post
> ...



uhh what?


----------



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Jan 27, 2010)

Dshoe's Cube Timer is in the app store now! ill update the OP with screenshots and all that when i get home from school, an update is in the works too.

ALSO
could a mod change the title of this post to Dshoe's Cube Timer app out now


----------



## Me (Jan 27, 2010)

This will be cool on the iPad, although if you're not careful I can imagine someone smashing the screen when they slam the cube down


----------



## brunson (Jan 27, 2010)

Me said:


> This will be cool on the *iPod Touch XL*



FTFY ;-)


----------

